# Fun for the LITTLE ONES!



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Now that we are grandparents, we are always looking for new things to spoil them with. My wife who loves to craft and sew has been making finger puppets for our granddaughters birthday party. They are really cute and I jokingly told her that she needed to do some for Halloween. I shouldn't be surprised but she has. Now the little kids will have something else to entertain them during our favorite holiday.










Denice has been busy finishing up the set.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are really cute! So much detail for them being so small too. The kids will love them!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Those are totally adorable!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Sweeeet


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:They are soooo cute! Kudos to your wife. I especially love the Frankenstein one. What cool and talented grandparents you guys are.

P.S. A wolfman and a zombie would be excellent and what about the creature from the Black Lagoon?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Pretty cool!
Have you ordered the mini servo's for those yet? :googly:


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

We just returned from vacation where Denice spent some time finishing up the Halloween set.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These are so friggin CUTE!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

bobzilla said:


> Pretty cool!
> Have you ordered the mini servo's for those yet? :googly:


HaHa! Denice won't let me animate these!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They're manually animated - no servos needed:jol:


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

You could say they use "digital servos".


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Awwwwwwww


----------

